# Flipping Trailer Axel



## CrewCabMax (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it just as simple as putting the axel on the top of the leaf springs? Right now, its on the bottom, and i'm looking to lower it. It was made for 8" wheels, and i put 13" on it to save the wear and tear on the bearings. I do a lot of traveling with it, so i wanted to larger diameter tires. Now, the trailer is too tall. Looking to flip the axel to lower it some and see if it helps enough. So is it just as easy as un bolting the trailer, and putting it on the top of the leaf springs? Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 23, 2010)

Will the tires clear the fenders?


----------



## CrewCabMax (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll have to relocate the fender hangers, but yes, i can make it work.


----------



## norshor (Aug 23, 2010)

I assume your axle has a slight v-shaped bend to it? They are designed with a slight upside down "V" to handle the load when it is applied to the trailer. If that is the case, you will need to reposition the spring perch opposite to where it was. Just weld new perches on and you should be good to go. I did the opposite to my ATV trailer in order to raise it. Worked great!


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 24, 2010)

norshor said:


> I assume your axle has a slight v-shaped bend to it? They are designed with a slight upside down "V" to handle the load when it is applied to the trailer. If that is the case, you will need to reposition the spring perch opposite to where it was. Just weld new perches on and you should be good to go. I did the opposite to my ATV trailer in order to raise it. Worked great!



I'm not quite following on the replacing of the spring perches on a cambered axle. Do you mind elaborating a bit?

Back to the original post, if the axle is uncambered (generally 2000 pound rated and less), it is no problemo to turn the axle over, and remount. Cambered axles shouldn't be installed upside down, and I'm a little perplexed on the replacing of the spring perch to solve the problem.


----------



## norshor (Aug 24, 2010)

If it is a positive cambered axle, with the spring perches on the top of the axle for the current spring-over, then he flips the axle and attaches it to the top of the spring for a spring-under the camber will become a negative cambered axle. Welding new spring perches on the opposite side they are currently attached will allow him to not have to change the camber or the orientation of the axle.

By "spring perch" this is what I mean:






Hope that helps clear up your confusion. Again, this is under the assumption that he has a positive cambered axle.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 24, 2010)

I am also considering this for a trailer I will be redoing in the fall. Can someone take it from the top for those of us who don't know cambered and spring perches? Mine is an old Spartan tilt trailer.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 24, 2010)

CrewCabMax said:


> Is it just as simple as putting the axel on the top of the leaf springs? Right now, its on the bottom, and i'm looking to lower it. It was made for 8" wheels, and i put 13" on it to save the wear and tear on the bearings. I do a lot of traveling with it, so i wanted to larger diameter tires. Now, the trailer is too tall. Looking to flip the axel to lower it some and see if it helps enough. So is it just as easy as un bolting the trailer, and putting it on the top of the leaf springs? Thanks!



We do it for a budget lift on trail rigs all the time and it requires alot of work, doing it on a trailer should be a cake walk. Do you have a picture of the spring perch and axle? It may be something as simple as rotating the axle 180* and unbolting the springs and flipping the bolt over so the pin is on the otherside. Hold the springs together with vise grips, leave them on the traielr while doing this.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 24, 2010)

norshor said:


> I assume your axle has a slight v-shaped bend to it? They are designed with a slight upside down "V" to handle the load when it is applied to the trailer. If that is the case, you will need to reposition the spring perch opposite to where it was. Just weld new perches on and you should be good to go. I did the opposite to my ATV trailer in order to raise it. Worked great!



I never knew that! I always thought the last guy bent it somehow :roll:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 24, 2010)

going the other way but gives you an idea.

https://blog.rv.net/2008/04/flip-this/


----------



## norshor (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know if I can explain this better than that last link. Do you guys understand now?


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think you guys are getting confused by the word FLIP.

In the off-roading community to flip and axle means to move it from the top of the leaf springs to under the leave springs, it does not mean to flip it from one end to the other, or spin it around. To flip it from one side of teh leave springs.

If this is a light weight trailer axle, it may not have location brackets. The location bracket (pictured earlier in the thread) is welded to the axle, look at your rear axle under your truck, unless you have rear independant suspension. Look at the point where the alxe and leaf spring meet, youll see the locaiton bracket. 

I gather the axle in question doesnt have a location bracket,check to see if it has locating [pins. And YES you can "flip" the axle. That is move it from under the leaf spring to on top of it. MAke the necessary location pins adjustments when you flip the axle and use new u-bolts. you should be good to go.

Although Im not sure it will be worth the effort. The 13" tires are only 5" bigger than teh 8" tires, and in reality it elevated your trailer 2.5" (half the distance). Sure you will gain that back with the axle flip, however couldnt you back down the ramp 6 more inches?


----------



## futonman (Sep 5, 2010)

I bought some bigger rims and tires and had to flip my Axel. Gotasquirt (will) and his son did this part for me. He reused the fender by elongating the holes in the plastic a moving the finder a ½ inch or so out just covering the wheel.
You might PM Gotasquirt if you have any more?

ez loader trailers its no honda 
we have changed: 
leaf springs bigger 3 -up to- 4 bar
lights to led 
Rims and tires from 13" to 15" old tire -1250Lb new tire -2200Lb NO more bowouts
Axel to 3500Lb
Trailer jack, old jack was to short for the bigger tires.
Tow Hitche rise 3"

The old sh*T the leaf spring looks like a cross bow








The new




I just took these pics this morning hope it helps:
























































we do a ton of camping and tend to over load the trailer at times.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice job, looks much stronger now.


----------



## arriane04 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can flip the axel on almost all leaf-spring suspension trailers. But I prefer to have it done in a welding shop. That is normally quicker and cheaper for you’re to flip the axel on your trailer.


----------



## gotasquirt (Sep 17, 2010)

it helps if you have buddie that welds for a liveing


----------

